# Problem: Alpine CHA-S634 mp3CD changer install [E39 530i non-DSP]



## wfn (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello all,

I attempted, albeit unsuccessfully, my first install on my 2003 530i non-DSP.

The car used to have a factory 6 disk changer which is MIA, along with my extra keys, manual, floor mats, manual and spare (you know how these things can be if you bought from auto auctions). At least the wiring is all there..

Here's what I got:

Alpine CHA-S634
PIE ALP/Ai-M adapter (mbus to ainet)
Soundgate ABMW35v5 (bmw changer interface)

Hooked everything up, the changer powers up shuffles the magazine and I can control it without a problem. The problem is the sound comes out all hissy, noisy and distorted like. Sounds similar to when you overload inputs on pre-amp. I'm not very savvy when it comes to car audio so if you have any ideas I'd be greatful.

Thanks


----------



## wfn (Mar 22, 2006)

no ideas at all?


----------



## RichardP (Jan 8, 2005)

I have some vauge recollection that there are two versions of the Soundgate interface, one with higher output than the other. Worth contacting their support department to see if they can shed any light on it.


----------



## wfn (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks Richard, I'll give that a shot!


----------

